# Looking for NAP Low Profile Plunger Rest Heads



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I know this is a long shot but I picked up a nap quiktune convertible plunger and want to try the plunger rest some people rave about and need the low profile head to work on my bows. 

If anyone has some replacement heads for sale or even a whole low profile plunger rest for sale let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I got these out recently while trying to find another arrow rest for a finger shooter here on AT.

I'm not sure which Nap rest your looking for. 

Would it be the shoot thru in the lower right of the picture? If so, send a PM and I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks like this. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894902

Have any of these or the heads stashed away?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

pm returned


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Still looking. I found a place that has either the replacement heads or the entire plunger rest but they are left handed. 

If anyone wants to trade some right handed low profile plunger rest heads for left handed ones I can get, let me know. 

Also, anyone know what is the difference between the right versus the left handed plunger rests? I know that the actual head of the rest would be different but what about the body or the plunger part? Aren't those the exact same thing but with either left or right handed arrow rest heads? Thanks.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Festivus said:


> Still looking. I found a place that has either the replacement heads or the entire plunger rest but they are left handed.
> 
> If anyone wants to trade some right handed low profile plunger rest heads for left handed ones I can get, let me know.
> 
> Also, anyone know what is the difference between the right versus the left handed plunger rests? I know that the actual head of the rest would be different but what about the body or the plunger part? Aren't those the exact same thing but with either left or right handed arrow rest heads? Thanks.


The plunger is different, Not only is there spring pressure in and out but there is also rotational spring pressure.
Looking at the rest from the head facing you, the right hand rest will rotate and have spring pressure counter clockwise.
The left will be clock wise.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

rambofirstblood said:


> The plunger is different, Not only is there spring pressure in and out but there is also rotational spring pressure.
> Looking at the rest from the head facing you, the right hand rest will rotate and have spring pressure counter clockwise.
> The left will be clock wise.


So you are saying that the Quiktune Convertible Cushion plunger does not have this rotational spring pressure? 

I've never had a Plunger Rest, either right or left handed, in my hand so it is kinda hard to picture how the square stem on the plunger rest will have rotational spring pressure along with regular horizontal plunger spring pressure. 

A pic would help if possible. Thanks for the clarification. 

So I can use a left handed Plunger Rest and switch out the left handed arrow rest for a right handed arrow rest but I won't get the counter clockwise spring pressure made for a right handed shooter. Is this correct? Thanks.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

View attachment 1746090
View attachment 1746091

I think you will be able to see from my pics that the rest rotates.
Yes you are right ,you could use a left handed plunger body but it wouldn't rotate correctly.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Festivus said:


> So you are saying that the Quiktune Convertible Cushion plunger does not have this rotational spring pressure?
> 
> I've never had a Plunger Rest, either right or left handed, in my hand so it is kinda hard to picture how the square stem on the plunger rest will have rotational spring pressure along with regular horizontal plunger spring pressure.
> 
> ...


Do you have a pic of the quiktune convertible cushion plunger?


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

OH!!! I finally see. Thanks for the picture. 

Let me see if I can find a picture of the NAP Quiktune Convertible Cushion Plunger. It looks exactly like the Plunger Rest but the tip is just a black nylon or plastic button.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a listing from ebay. It shows that the plunger body looks just like the Plunger Rest. I turned the plunger tip on the quiktune plunger but can't get any rotation around it. So it appears that they made the Plunger Rests differently than the Quiktune Convertible Cushion Plunger. 

Is the rotation action coming from just the arrow rest head or the stem of the Plunger Rest? Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Bow...rue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_244wt_917


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I looked at the link pictures, that plunger body does not have the rotational feature as you found out.
The ad says it's a right hand but it is not, it will work the same right or left.
The rotation action comes from the body not the head.


----------

